# shipping engine



## Fishinfever (Jun 17, 2003)

I am trying to figure the most cost effective way of getting an 8hp engine from NC to Florida before Thanksgiving. I cant drive it. Anyone have any ideas??? It must weigh about 75lbs!
Thanks


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

how much you sold it for?..i'm looking for a 4 to 8hp.....

i'd call the post office/UPS and see what they recommend.


----------



## Capteabel (Apr 5, 2003)

Kajun said:


> *how much you sold it for?..i'm looking for a 4 to 8hp.....
> 
> i'd call the post office/UPS and see what they recommend. *


----------



## Capteabel (Apr 5, 2003)

Put ad in local paper for someone headed south ,offer payment to take it down with them


----------

